
Magic Leap Review Part 2 (Image Quality) - midnightclubbed
https://www.kguttag.com/2018/10/01/magic-leap-review-part-2-image-issues/
======
yodon
Discussion of part I:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109182)

